# [SOLVED] PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Be prepared, and get ready, to read a book right now. So, I got a new GTX 760 and my PC isn't too happy with that. At first, my PC would just shut off completely when my settings were too high on a game. I bought the GPU about 2 months ago, by the way. So I just decided to not run crazy settings. Now, I started playing Warframe, and after for playing for 1-2 hours last night, I smelled something coming from my PC. I shut it off, and didn't turn it back on that night. Today, I cleaned all the dust out with a vacuum, and got most of it, but couldn't get it all on some of my fans, and couldn't get under my CPU fan, to my heatsink, which has quite a bit of dust. 

I turned it on, put my fans to 100%, and browsed the web while I had MSI Afterburner and Speccy monitoring everything. I started watching videos in HD in 720, turned the fans down to automatic, and smelled the smell just a little bit. I turned the fans back to 100%, and didn't smell it anymore. Then did the same thing, and it's gone now, the smell that is. Even tried it with 1080p video. The temps for everything was alright, with 1080 video at 2x speed (60 fps) and the CPU temp was about 20-30, everything else 20, with the motherboard at 28. All the temps are in Celsius. 

I was feeling pretty confident with everything, didn't smell anything, and opened up Kerbal Space Program. Everything was good, temps were good, fans at 100%. Then as soon as I got to the title screen, my monitor went completely black, and my fans went very loud, keep in mind they were at 100% before, so they were at hyper speed. I didn't want to stick around to see what would happen, so I manually turned off the PC by holding the front button for a few seconds, then let go of it to turn it off. Thinking about it, maybe that didn't even do anything and it turned off by itself.

wut is happening dood


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud*

What is the make and model of your power supply and what does the label on it say about the current provided at 12 Volts? The GTX 760 requires a 500 W PSU capable of providing 30 amps at 12 V.


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud*

Turbolink Switching Power Supply

Model: ATX-TL500W-BK

It says:
VOLTAGE
115/230V
+3.3V +12V1
20A 16A

Ohhh okay. I never knew how to read that.
But I still have questions;
What was that smell?
Is it damaging any part of my PC to turn it on?
It took me a very long time to take out my old GPU and put in the new one, how hard is putting in a new PSU? Especially with putting the wires in without breaking them, and cable management.
ALSO, do you recommend a wattage to get? I've been looking at this one: APEVIA JAVA ATX-JV650W 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud*

A burning smell is not a good sign. It might just be some left-over soldering flux burning off but it is quite likely an overloaded wire or component. 

The Apevia brand, I'm sorry to say, is the lowest of the low, essentially complete junk. Hardware Secrets in a review mused on how these PSUs could even be sold by Newegg in the US as it's illegal to misreport wattage output, which they clearly do.

Get a good 620-650 Watt unit like this one ($80 after rebate):

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

I'm not just saying "junk" to promote another PSU brand either. I have an electronics degree and know a bit about what makes a good PSU. In review after review it's noted that Apevia PSUs use manufacturing short-cuts, are poorly made and oftentimes are lacking in components that are necessary for producing the constant, low ripple DC current a computer needs.


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud*

I'll take a look at that one.
What about this one?
Ultra LSP650 650-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA-Ready, SLI-Ready, 135mm Fan, Sleeved Cables, Matte Finish, 3-Year Warranty at TigerDirect.com

And if I got an Intel i5, would that power supply you linked me still support that?
Until I get the new PSU, I guess I'll just stick to not playing any games except Minecraft.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud*

If that Ultra actually outputs the 38 amps it claims it does then it would be "adequate" for your system. However, reviewers have found that brand to sometimes not meet stated specifications and also to have inadequate ripple dampening (your computer runs on DC, not AC and too much ripple can cause binary "1"s to turn to '0's and vice versa).

The PSU is the single most important part of your system and you just are not going to get a very good one for under $50. 

Below are the least expensive units I would recommend for your system, though if it were my computer, I'd opt for the 650 W PSU I linked above. 

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud*

Yeah... I'm just going to get the first one you linked. 

Thanks for helping! I really appreciate it, and just to make sure, I can turn my PC on and it's safe as long as I don't game, until I get it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud*

Ultra PSU's are barely, if at all, above the TurboLink. 
Stay with a good quality PSU to insure against problems/damage.
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG. 550W is fine for a GTX670.


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Screen Goes Black, Fans Get Very Loud*

Yeah, but I want to overclock a bit. So I think I'll just go with the 650W.
Also, if I upgrade in the future, I won't have to buy a new power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing will only get you better benchmark scores.


----------

